
HN now requiring Google recaptcha to login - acollins1331
Can we get rid of this? I&#x27;m pretty sure it&#x27;s been universally discussed here how insecure it is and how it allows google to track our movements.
======
dang
It's on because HN is under attack by a botnet. Sorry; we know people hate it
and we don't like it either. The plan is to replace it with a different
approach, but this is not likely to happen during the current attack. However,
if you (i.e. anyone) email hn@ycombinator.com we can put your username on a
whitelist to exempt you.

~~~
oftenwrong
I would like to have my username added to the whitelist. Thanks.

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20783482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20783482)

------
jacquesm
Are you sure? I just logged out and back in and it worked without any Google
mess loading.

~~~
ColinWright
Yes, I'm getting the recaptcha every time I re-login.

~~~
jacquesm
Ugh. Apparently this happens when HN is under attack. Not sure if the cause
justifies the means in this case. For many HN'ers having their HN account
associated with their other Google database entries or employment records
would be a line they surely do not want to cross.

